# John Deere Filter Maintenance Information, capacities and filter # for many models



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice page for finding and printing out filter numbers and fluid capacities for late model tractors, combines, etc.:

http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US/parts/parts_by_industry/ag/fmi/filter_maintenance_information.page

Wife picked up an engine oil filter for the Deere today at JD dealer and marked right on the side Made in Mexico. She said that would be the last one just like the International and CaseIH filters, also made in Mexico. The next ones will be Wix or Napa(made by Wix).


----------

